# المنتدى منتدى الاقسام الخاصه بالسبورت والمتجر ( 4gsmmaroc Support  and Store ) قسم اخـر اخبار الفلاشاتThe New Flash Updated تحديثات :  HUAWEI Y635-L01 Firmware (V100R001C900B130CUSTC165D003, Morocco, Meditel)

## mohamed73

تم إضافة ملف جديد إلى سبورت المنتدى 
 في قسم
 HUAWEI Y635-L01
ملاحظة:  
للتحقق من الملف الجديد،يمكنك زيارة الرابط التالي
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
مع ارقى التحايا من طاقم اسرة المنتدى المغربي للمحمول
4GSMMAROC Support Team

----------


## baroi

شكرا لك

----------


## ahmed mhmed

file:///E:/Huawei+Y635-L01+Firmware(V100R001C900B130CUSTC165D003,+Morocco,+Meditel).htm

----------


## agraf

مشكور ملعمنا الغالي

----------


## banarue

نشكركم عل هاذ العمال

----------

